# Almost New to the Hobby



## Sremska Mitrovica (Dec 2, 2011)

Hello,

I've been away from train models for 33 years. Recently I've come back to it a little at a time but I've forgotten so much about the hobby.
I've always loved models whether airplane, ship, or train. Now that I'm returning to the fold so to speak I desperately need the opinions of you modellers as to what to look for.
I'm primarily interested in displaying locomotives and cars from the 1970-1980s as I spent every summer during those years in the former Yugoslavia. My username was a stop on a line going from Belgrade to the town of Vinkovci(in present day Croatia) where I had an Aunt. It seems that my father's side of the family had quite the history working for the railroad in Yugoslavia dating back to the late 1930s.
I'm really interested in purchasing locomotive models used in Europe during the '70s/'80s but I'm clueless as to which manufacturers to seek out and which to stay away from as I'm a stickler for accuracy. I prefer models to be made today as I'd imagine the technology to reproduce them has increased dramatically in the past 33 years.
I'm keen on trains from the France, Holland, Benelux, West Germany, and UK.
For example are the models produced by LS Models well made? 


Thanks.


----------



## NIMT (Jan 6, 2011)

While I can't tell you which manufactures are the best for European models.
I can tell you that TT (close to N) and OO (very close to HO) and possibly HO are going to be your best bet on scales to run.
A couple web sites to look to get an Idea would be Walthers, look for Marklin, LINK HERE  or Hornby, LINK HERE


----------



## Sremska Mitrovica (Dec 2, 2011)

NIMT said:


> While I can't tell you which manufactures are the best for European models.
> I can tell you that TT (close to N) and OO (very close to HO) and possibly HO are going to be your best bet on scales to run.
> A couple web sites to look to get an Idea would be Walthers, look for Marklin, LINK HERE  or Hornby, LINK HERE




Many thanks on the links. I'll check them out.


----------

